# Need tires soon - 16" LT Wheels...recommendations?



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Michelins are hard to beat. I ran Michelins on both my 1/2 ton truck and my 2500HD and got over 100,000 miles out of them with no issues at all. I also got well over 100,000 miles on a set og Michelins on my SVT Focus. Never done that with other tire brands.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Take with a grain of salt, but when Consumer Reports did their latest tire testing, they used a Cruze LT with 16" wheels. The Continental PureContact were rated very highly. Based on our experiences with the Continental DWS on our Fit, the PureContacts have a good chance of living up to that hype. 

Folks also like the Nitto Motivo. Michelin Primacy MXV4's and Primacy MXM4's are also some decent tires.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've been leaning toward the Michelin MXV4's (like I had on my Jetta), but I'll certainly check out the Continentals. 

I appreciate the replies.


----------

